# pigeon friend.



## ~Blaze'smom~ (Oct 9, 2007)

hey everyone Im new to this site. I have a question to ask. about six months ago I recieved a baby pigeon that had survived a barn fire. when I got him he had just started getting his pin feathers. I have successfully raised "Blaze" into a full grown pigeon. I was planning on raising him until he was old enough to release back into the wild since he is a feral pigeon... but when i released him in my yard, he refuses to leave. So now we have Blaze the tame outside bird. Now my question is this morning I noticed that blaze had another pigeon with him sitting on our carport. Could this other pigeon be his mate or do pigeons just flock together? The closest pigeons i have seen are about 5 mile from my house living under an overpass so im guessing that Blazes little friend came from there. 
thanks for any help. 
ill post some pictures of blaze for everyone to see as soon as i can.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for raising this pigeon. Is Blaze a male? Is he tame?

It is most likely he has found himself a mate. He has adjusted very well to his new life. I'm sure they will be looking to nest soon.

I would advise against allowing him free-roaming outside, as hawks will start to take notice, and may be looking for prey. Please allow them some safety of an enclosure that is weather and predator proofed if at all possible.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll second that--home-raised pigeons are extremely susceptible to birds of prey and other predators. If you can get them in a coop situation where you only let them out at more secure times, it'll be a lot safer for them.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Blaze probably has found himself a friend, which is great for the two of them,
they will never afford each other the protection that a feral flock would though.
Treesa's correct that if you can at all provide a secure shelter and aviary, your pet will remain safe from predator attacks. There is just no way to guarantee
any free flight in terms of safety. He is a hand raised bird being asked to be
wily in the ways a feral would, but without the training flock life would 
bring him.

fp


----------

